# لا تفوت الفرصه ... أفضل شرح عن gis وتطبيقاته



## akhilali (25 مارس 2012)

أخوتي الاعزاء اليوم جلبت لكم شرح راقي جداً عن GIS أتمنى 
أن ينال اعجابكم ولا تبخلو بالردود 
والشرح عبارة عن عرض تقديمي وافي جداً ولا أعرف مصدره ولكن وفقه الله الى كل خير 
لا تنسونا بالدعاء

للتنزيل أضغط الرابط أدناه

http://www.4shared.com/office/Z2WP9UbC/file.html
​


رضا صبيح قال:


> السلام عليكم؛
> شكراً لصاحب الموضوع
> قمت برفع الملف على الميديافايرhttp://199.91.152.91/f89dhxf7ymeg/wsgdmcxznda1btf/GIS+مقدمة+فى+ال.ppt​


----------



## akhilali (30 مارس 2012)

وين الردود ياشباب ؟؟؟


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (8 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير
جاري التحميل و شكرا


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (8 أبريل 2012)

لازم يكون عندي يوزر نيم علشان أنزل الملف
هل تقدر تضعه على مواقع أخرى مثل
www.2shared.com
www.mediafire.com
الملف اللي عندك اعمل له upload على أحد هذين الموقعين
و بارك الله فيك


----------



## iDz (12 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## tamer hosney123 (14 أبريل 2012)

*رسالة شكر*



iDz قال:


> شكرا لك


 جزاك الله كل خير
نتظر المزيد


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (29 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دموع الاحزان (8 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مصطفى_بصرة (8 سبتمبر 2012)

عاشت الايادي ع الملف


----------



## دحدوح (10 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mayat (17 سبتمبر 2012)

ممكن ترفع الملف على رابط آخر ضروري


----------



## صباح الكردي (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*طلب للحصول على الملف*



akhilali قال:


> وين الردود ياشباب ؟؟؟


أرجو من القائمين على هذا الملف الضروري تسهيل عملية حصولي عليه ولهم من جزيل الشكر والثناء أخوكم صباح الكردي من العراق


----------



## صباح الكردي (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*رسالة شكر وتقدير*

عاشت أيدك:75:


----------



## المهندس أبو فهد (29 سبتمبر 2012)

لم استطع تحميل الملف:18:


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*الحقيقة ملف قيم
شكراً لك ولمن قام بإعداده*​


akhilali قال:


> وين الردود ياشباب ؟؟؟


----------



## MED90 (8 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​:84:


----------



## زهرة الليلاك (12 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم والله انا عاجزة عن التعبير لان المفاجاءة الجمت لساني هذا هو مبتقاي وما كنت ابحث عنة فلله الحمد كثيراً والشكر ولك ولمن قام بعمل البريزنتيشن


----------



## akhilali (30 ديسمبر 2012)

أتمنى أن أكون في خدمتكم بأي جديد .....ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## الاس (10 يناير 2013)

تسلم اخي العزيز ........مفيد جداً
شووووووووووووكراً


----------



## جلال الجزائري 32 (11 يناير 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## خليل النابلسي (22 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## mamathashem (23 يناير 2013)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## رضا صبيح (24 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم؛
شكراً لصاحب الموضوع
قمت برفع الملف على الميديافايرhttp://199.91.152.91/f89dhxf7ymeg/wsgdmcxznda1btf/GIS+مقدمة+فى+ال.ppt​


----------



## ayman magashi (27 يناير 2013)

_بــــــــارك الله فيك وزادك علما
_


----------



## hayderjasim (27 يناير 2013)

*​شكرا جزيلا واتمنى ان تساعدوني في الحصول على نسخة من البرنامج*


----------



## hawkar87 (1 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن المساح السوسطي (16 مايو 2013)

ششششششكرا موضوع راقي


----------



## Laith Lio Lio (28 مايو 2013)

شكرا كتاب رائع


----------



## aliano24 (28 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير 
هل يمكن مساعدة حول MAPINFO.professional و شكرا


----------



## بشرى سارة (1 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## مجدى صبحى حسين (2 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير
:15:


----------



## eng-musaab (10 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمرو المنزلاوى (12 أبريل 2014)

والله ما قصرت


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (3 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك.​


----------

